

Ask HN: What is the best website for tracking flight status? - smharris65

I just got through browsing some of the popular flight status tracking web sites to track my wife's morning flight. However, I didn't find any site all that great of an experience. Does anyone have a favorite?
======
jeebusroxors
I like Flight Aware, but that's the only one I've ever really used. They've
got a nice map (you can even overlay over the sectional), plus histories for
flight numbers, routes, similar routes and lots of other neat stuff.

I will admit it seems a little more geared towards pilots than the masses but
there is lots of information presented well.

------
LeBlanc
Flightcaster is a good solution for tracking whether your flight will be on
time or not. You could probably use it for this, but it is obviously not going
to be 100% accurate like an actual fight tracking app.

<http://flightcaster.com>

~~~
smharris65
Wish I had seen Flightcaster before her flight took off! Her route had over
80% chance of delay, which it was-- over an hour.

------
tshtf
Check out the airline itself. Many of them have their own flight tracking
status apps. I personallyy use <http://flightaware.com/>

------
jaxn
I usually have the airline send me SMS notifications.

I think TripIt Pro does notifications too.

